# configuer Mail avec outlook.fr



## moxy (5 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
Je suis sous OSX 10 10 1.
J'ai une adresse mail avec outlook.fr et je n'arrive pas à configurer mail. Ca fait des jours que je me casse la tête avec ceP...... d'outlook.fr, j'en ai ras le bol malgré toutes mes recherches.
Quelque peut-il avoir pitié de moi.
Un switcher.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2015)

déjà ton mac n'est pas à jour
( cliquer mise à jour ou mettre la maj combinée 10.10.2)

ensuite "outlook.fr"

outlook.fr n'existe pas vraiment
c'est en fait outlook.com ( ex  hotmail)
une banale configuration automatisée dans Mail   devrait suffire
( Mai/ preferences / compte / bouton + /ajouter un compte Mail)
ou
sinon suivre les indications de microsoft pour les verifications ou correctif de réglages

Applications prenant en charge IMAP et SMTP
Applications prenant en charge POP3 et SMTP
là
Configurer une application de messagerie avec Outlook.com - Aide Microsoft Windows


----------



## yduc (11 Février 2017)

*Problèmes avec outlook.fr en POP3 :
paramètres - activation du serveur POP - déconnexion
(avec Apple Mail)*

Je me permets de relancer ce fil car je vais de problème en problème avec ma messagerie outlook.*fr* et je ne suis pas loin d'abandonner. Est-ce mon impression, ou est-ce que de moins en moins de personnes choisissent de se configurer en POP3 ? En tout cas, Microsoft décourage l'usage du POP3, qui est soumis à une activation bien cachée et qui considère par défaut le client POP comme un appareil suspect. Et bloque le compte… Mais commençons par le commencement.

Premier problème : activer le serveur POP
Il faut savoir que par défaut, le serveur POP est fermé avec outlook.fr. Un immense merci à *J2m-06*, le seul sur Internet à évoquer ce point. Pour ouvrir le serveur, donc, connectez-vous au webmail, cliquez sur « Roue dentée > Options > Courrier > Comptes > POP et IMAP » et sous la question « Laisser les appareils et applications utiliser le protocole POP », cochez « Oui ». C'est seulement à ce moment-là que les paramètres POP et SMTP apparaissent (… partiellement). Autorisez aussi, dans la même page, le client POP à supprimer les messages du serveur, si vous le désirez (c'est mon cas).

Deuxième problème : trouver les paramètres de configuration
Si vous avez fait les choses dans l'ordre, vous avez obtenu les paramètres permettant de configurer Apple Mail, lors de l'étape précédente. Mais chez moi, ils n'ont pas fonctionné. Je me suis alors tourné vers l'aide, mais pour les mots clé "pop smtp", celle-ci renvoie vers cette page qui n'indique à peu près rien. Je me suis alors tourné vers les principaux annuaires, qui étonnamment, mentionnent de très nombreuses messageries *mais pas outlook.fr* : ni serversmtp.com, ni commentcamarche, ni Orange, ni Mozilla, par exemple. C'est clair : outlook.fr est une messagerie pour agents secrets. ;-) J'ai finalement recherché plus loin sur Internet, mais cela renvoyait hélas des réponses variées et contradictoires. Finalement, voici les paramètres qui ont marché chez moi :

POP
Nom de serveur : pop-mail.outlook.com            (et non pop3.live.com comme on trouve parfois)
Port : 995                                    (et non 993 comme on trouve parfois)
Méthode de chiffrement : TLS
Nom d'utilisateur :  <votre compte>@outlook.fr
Mot de passe :  <votre mot de passe>
Utiliser SSL :  Oui                    (pas indiqué par le webmail)
Authentification :  <votre mot de passe>

SMTP
Nom de serveur : smtp-mail.outlook.com           (et non smtp.live.com comme on trouve parfois)
Port : 587
Méthode de chiffrement : STARTTLS
Utiliser SSL :  Oui
Authentification :  <votre mot de passe>                   (pas indiqué par le webmail)
Nom d'utilisateur :  <votre compte>@outlook.fr
Mot de passe :  <votre mot de passe>
Certificat TLS :  Aucune

Troisième problème : déclarer votre Mac comme étant un « appareil de confiance »
Selon la terminologie Microsoft, un _« appareil de confiance »_ est un appareil identifié et qui bénéficie de ce fait du droit d'accéder à la messagerie selon un protocole de sécurité allégé. Le protocole complet repose sur un code d'identification périssable envoyé à la messagerie de secours. Deux jours plus tard, les serveurs POP et SMTP cessent de fonctionner. Je me connecte alors au webmail, et découvre que mon compte est *bloqué* en raison d'une _« activité inhabituelle »_. Une fois débloqué (envoi du fameux code périssable, etc.), je me rends, comme recommandé par Microsoft, sur l'historique d'activité du compte. Celle-ci ne mentionne *qu'une seule adresse IP : la mienne !* Autrement dit, la seule et unique machine ayant accédé au compte, est suspecte selon les règles de sécurité de Microsoft ! Microsoft pourrait-il proposer, lors de la création de compte, de faire de l'ordinateur utilisé un « appareil de confiance » ?

Mais ce n'est pas fini…

Quatrième problème : la déconnexion du webmail
Ce quatrième problème s'est posé au bout d'une dizaine de jours et je ne l'ai *pas encore résolu*. Le comportement est le suivant : pendant trois jours, tout a bien fonctionné (envoi et réception). Le quatrième, plus rien n'a fonctionné, mais curieusement sans qu'aucun message d'erreur ne s'affiche. Le Diagnostic de connexion de Mail (menu Fenêtre) indiquait que la connexion aux serveurs POP et SMTP était établie (pastille verte). J'ai pensé à une panne sur le serveur et attendu quelques jours. Toujours rien. Le serveur POP ne délivrait rien mais acceptait la connexion et ne renvoyait aucune erreur. Finalement, je me suis connecté au webmail et, une minute après, le serveur POP a délivré d'un coup tout le courrier qui s'était accumulé depuis cinq jours ! Il semble donc, au premier abord, que si je ne suis pas connecté au webmail, le serveur POP ne délivre rien !?! Ce qui revient à dire, si je fais une comparaison, qu'il faut avoir sur soi des tickets à l'unité pour avoir le droit d'utiliser son pass Navigo ! :-D

Après tous ces problèmes, j'en viens à me demander : outlook.fr accepte-t-il réellement le protocole POP ? Est-ce que ça marche vraiment ? Au point où j'en suis, et pour ne rien vous cacher, je ne suis pas loin de laisser tomber et d'ouvrir un compte ailleurs…

Merci par avance à ceux qui pourront m'aider.


----------



## guytoon48 (11 Février 2017)

moxy a dit:


> je me casse la tête avec ceP...... d'outlook.fr
> Un switcher.



Bonjour,
Tant qu'à switcher, va jusqu'au bout de ta démarche; Il y a suffisamment de bonnes appli. de courriel fonctionnant sous Mac OS.
Mail, Thunderbird, Airmail, Opera mail, Zimbra, Sparrow...


----------



## dragao13 (11 Février 2017)

Par curiosité... pourquoi pas imap ?


----------



## yduc (11 Février 2017)

POP garantit les meilleures performances, notamment sur les pièces jointes, et le contenu reste accessible hors connexion. Transférer l'historique de mon ancienne adresse vers la nouvelle, n'a pris qu'un instant : Pomme + A, un glisser-déposer, c'est tout !


----------



## dragao13 (11 Février 2017)

Hum ... j'suis en imap ... le contenu est dispo hors connexion et je ne transfère pas l'historique puisqu'après configuration du compte, il est dispo !

Je vois toujours pas l'intérêt du pop par rapport à tes besoins !


----------



## yduc (11 Février 2017)

Le débat POP _versus_ IMAP devrait faire l'objet d'un autre fil mais je n'ai trouvé que celui-là qui s'en rapproche. Un peu seulement car l'auteur du fil a plusieurs terminaux, alors que je n'en ai qu'un. ;-)
Il est possible en effet que je ne sois pas à jour en ce qui concerne les améliorations des clients IMAP, et notamment la gestion d'un cache local. Professionnellement, je suis en IMAP et l'accès aux pièces jointes est pénible, malgré un excellent réseau (500 Gb/s). J'ai probablement une mauvaise image de l'IMAP à cause de ça. L'avantage de POP, c'est que je relève mon courrier quelques instants avant de m'installer devant l'ordi, donc au moment où je m'installe, c'est terminé. Il n'y a pas d'attente, même si je clique sur un message qui a des pièces jointes. ;-)

Ensuite, si sur IMAP les messages sont sur le serveur (c'est le principe), il faut bien, le jour où je passe du fournisseur A au fournisseur B, transférer les messages d'un serveur à l'autre ?

PS : je change de FAI et l'ancien a coupé le SMTP moins de 24 heures après la résiliation. Seul le POP fonctionne encore.


----------



## yduc (12 Février 2017)

Il me semble que seul le premier problème est dû au choix du procotole POP. Les autres relèvent de la sophistication des règles de sécurité et seraient probablement les mêmes en IMAP.


----------



## yduc (18 Février 2017)

Le problème s'est produit à nouveau ce soir, avec le serveur SMTP cette fois. Ça avait bien marché pendant six jours. Je me suis connecté au webmail et la connexion s'est alors rétablie. Outlook.fr, c'est le Pass Navigo avec ticket unitaire obligatoire… :-/


----------

